
TortoiseGit 0.1 - arthurk
http://code.google.com/p/tortoisegit/
======
zach
Looks like someone is (or should be) taking GitHub up on their offer of a
lifetime account:

<http://github.com/blog/256-tortoisegit-challenge>

~~~
TimothyFitz
Yeah, TortoiseGit being hosted in SVN seems ironic. Perhaps they're waiting
for it to be stable enough to dogfood before switching to Git?

~~~
arthurk
The TortoiseGit source code is not hosted on Google Code (it's here:
<http://repo.or.cz/w/TortoiseGit.git>).

------
calvin
I picked a good day to start using Git and Github. Literally just signed up
today.

TortoiseSVN has always treated me well and getting similar functionality with
git repositories will be fantastic.

------
BFalkner
I've always hated TortoiseSvn, for reasons not limited to Svn.

~~~
gdee
Could you, please, list some of them?

